# The fourth kind movie!



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Has anyone seen it yet?

Im really tempted but the whole alien abduction thing freaks me right out.
I s the film as bad as they say it is even the trailer gives me the freaks:lol:

Ben


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can safely say it looks absolute balls. 

Apparently it's a true story in the sense that it's all actually made up.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ben I watched it and I am never jumpy at scary films, but I was with this!! Well
worth a watch


----------



## AFW (Feb 27, 2009)

I watched this with my OH and she was proper freaked out by it.

I have to say that some of the "real" footage could be seen to be quite disturbing if you believe that kind of thing. :doublesho


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers folks 
Ive finally given in and agreed to go and see it tomorrow night so should be expecting a few sleepless nights on COD. 

Plus its gona be a first date so i better man up. lol!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

I haven't seen this yet but my mate said he doesn't usually get jumpy at films but this one freaked him out!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh great that really filled me with confidence


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

BENJY said:


> Oh great that really filled me with confidence


:lol: Sorry!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

BENJY said:


> Cheers folks
> 
> Plus its gona be a first date so i better man up. lol!


Good luck!! Go and see Law abiding citizen. It's a safe option :thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats a good option but i know ill regret it if i dont go and see it! 
She better put out after


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

BENJY said:


> Thats a good option but i know ill regret it if i dont go and see it!
> She better put out after


My mate also said a few couples walked out it was that bad. You have no hope :wave:
:lol:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

How did it go?!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

If you mean the film
Didnt end up going mate! She thought it would be a bad idea for a first date haha so just went for a drink instead.
Should be going to see it soon though ive worked myself up for it LOL!

If you mean the other thing LOL!
No that didnt happen either witch i suppose is a good thing didnt stop me trying though.


----------



## alex7392 (Nov 17, 2009)

I went to see this film.... I have to say it was THE most boring film I have ever seen.... Just didnt think it was that good


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

BENJY said:


> If you mean the film
> Didnt end up going mate! She thought it would be a bad idea for a first date haha so just went for a drink instead.
> Should be going to see it soon though ive worked myself up for it LOL!
> 
> ...


I think you're better off going with her to see some chick-flick. It will be intensely boring for you, but the chances of her feeling like bumping uglies with you afterwards are much higher than if you watch a scary film. She's not likely to want you to rub her growler if a few inches away there's a Richard the Third sitting in her drawers.

Benjy+Woman+Scary Film = no knobbing
Benjy+Woman+Chick-flick= possible pumping :speechles


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

wee_green_mini said:


> I think you're better off going with her to see some chick-flick. It will be intensely boring for you, but the chances of her feeling like bumping uglies with you afterwards are much higher than if you watch a scary film. She's not likely to want you to rub her growler if a few inches away there's a Richard the Third sitting in her drawers.
> 
> Benjy+Woman+Scary Film = no knobbing
> Benjy+Woman+Chick-flick= possible pumping :speechles


OMG pmsl :lol::lol::lol::lol:

That just made me spit my coffee all over my desk

Richard the third what a classic


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Load of tosh, only in America.


----------

